
Show HN: From Web Developer to Highscool Hacker - zzarcon
https://medium.com/@devlucky/from-web-developer-to-highscool-hacker-f2e0dd270d9c
======
Artemix
PicoCTF definitely looks nice but I was completely unable to subscribe.

Every time I tried, I got a "Invalid captcha" error while not blocking
anything and not seeing any captcha field.

